# Special Finishing Techniques DVD



## boboswin

I like Charles.
He is what he is, plain and simple.
I would recommend him to anyone that wants to shorten the learning curve with wood working.

Bob


----------



## degoose

Charles Neil impressed me very much…. I have his drawer and door series… have not finished watching it.. I also saw his review on the Kehoe Jig and have just ordered it…
Eventually I want the whole kit and kaboodle.. but have to wait for time to order and then to watch…
Finishing is one thing I would like to learn more about..
Thanks for the review … I will take time to read the others.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

The set of Charles Neil's DVD's are outstanding! I am on my four veiwing of them, There is SOOOO much information and how to's.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

very nice i love my set too. some people dont like the really casual style but personally its like hes talking to you personally as opposed to other tutorials which seem more geared towards a large audience. and i can tell you if you get the whole set you will be amazed at what you can do. people i know are amazed at how smooth and perfect i can get my finishes… haha


----------



## sbryan55

Kate, this is a nice review. I have always found that Charles gives a straight no-nonsense presentation that is packed with info and dead on accurate. I have these on my wish list as well.


----------



## CharlesNeil

and guess what …charles is on Lumber jocks about everyday, seeing if anyone needs his help, and if so , well alot of you know that answer… later ya'll…. thanks alot guys, means alot, and oh yea along with my DVDs or show, well like it or not…you get me ..either here, my forum, or direct email

[email protected]

and hey i may have packed that DVD surenuff , we just regular folk..nothing fancy , what you see is what you get


----------



## FloridaUFGator

These DVDs and all the other Charles Neil DVDs are excellent. I've got about 6 or 7 different sets of them and they are great. I think his finishing ones are the best but the rest are right behind. I can also personally attest to Charles's willingness to help out with anything you might need. He recently walked me through finishing a cherry computer cabinet after I woefully messed up my first attempt. He was able to (through 60+ emails and a few phone calls) provide very detailed instructions on how to 'mask' my errors and then bring the peice back to a very respectable finish. I have never met Charles before but after watching his finishing series I reached out to him in desparation via email to see if he could help with my blunder. He jumped right in and spent a considerable amount of time walking me through the entire process. Thanks again Charles!

Buy the DVDs - you won't be sorry. They are crammed with wisdom!


----------

